# What is the ideal height difference in a relationship?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

How much taller (or shorter) should the guy be?

*Inches to CM*
1 2.5 
2 5.1 
3 7.6 
4 10.2 
5 12.7 
6 15.2 
7 17.8 
8 20.3 
9 22.9 
10 25.4


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

I tend to be the most attracted to girls that are roughly 10-15 cm shorter than me, so we are talking about 4-6 inches.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I wanted to choose both same height and 1-2 inches shorter:blank So I chose the latter.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I prefer to be 2 inches shorter- I think my boyfriend and I are at the same height and I'm ok with that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 5'3 and I prefer guys who are 5'9-5'10. So 6-7 inches. I'm not into tall guys though. Anything above 5'11 is a negative in my book. It's just too hard to kiss someone that tall and I feel uncomfortable walking besides them.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm 6' and although it doesn't bother me otherwise a girl who's maybe a few inches shorter could come in handy when letting her know who's boss.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

4 inches would be awesome I guess lol. So like someone 5'10"ish. The exact height difference doesn't really matter to me though lol.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

*I'd want my guy to be at least a head taller than me I guess. So that's what 7 or 8+ inches? I like them big and big boned.
*


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm 5'5 and would prefer a guy who is around 6' tall.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

The woman should be at least a foot taller. :yes


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Theologic said:


> I'm 6' and although it doesn't bother me otherwise a girl who's maybe a few inches shorter could come in handy when letting her know who's boss.


There are some girls out there who can kick some serious ***.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I voted 8+, because I like really tall guys.  I am not interested in dating / sex / marriage, but I do love big hugs, and a big tall guy would be best for the job. I'm only about 5'2" so a guy would have to be kind of short (for a guy) to not be almost eight or more inches taller than me.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*I am 5'9" and hubby is 6'4" and it is a good height difference, BUT my son now 14 is as tall as me,lol I will be looking up at him very soon! I think he will be taller than his dad. *


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Damn. I should have made this a public poll so I can find out who these 8+ voters are. :teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> Damn. I should have made this a public poll so I can find out who these 8+ voters are. :teeth


Shaquille O'Neal and his ladyfriend.

*I said 4-5 :stu


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Shaquille O'Neal and his ladyfriend.
> 
> *I said 4-5 :stu


and to the "taller the better" crowd.

There has to be a limit!










Shaq is way beyond it. He's 7'1 she is 5'2:um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

arnie said:


> Damn. I should have made this a public poll so I can find out who these 8+ voters are. :teeth


Oh shoot, I didn't even read your first post in this thread:lol I just read the title and never realized this was interned for women.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am 5'4", my husband is 6'0". So we're eight inches different. I would prefer I be a little taller so I'm not at his armpit level, but hey I have my platform boots for that.

I would say anywhere from 4-6 inches.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

arnie said:


> and to the "taller the better" crowd.
> 
> There has to be a limit!
> 
> ...


Wow I didn't even realize it was that much  That must be... pretty interesting.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

*Sigh* I'm just gonna go feel bad about being short again. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> and to the "taller the better" crowd.
> 
> There has to be a limit!
> 
> ...


Hehe.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

6-8 or up for me. I really like tall guys.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^She probably meant 6-8 inches taller than her.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm 5'2" and my fiancé is 6'3"


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I just like them to be shorter than me  Seems I have a preference for girls in the 5 foot - 5'5 range though and i'm around 6'1. That's going off girls that i've dated.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

It doesn't matter so long as they are shorter than me. My ex was 6'0" tall (I'm 6'2") and it didn't seem to bother us. On the contrary...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> I'm 5'2" and my fiancé is 6'3"


How well does that work out? I've always wondered if there was more than a foot height difference between me and a girl (anyone under 5'3) that things would get .....awkward. :um

According to the poll I should be aiming for 5'10 to 5'11. Any particular reason why the plurality voted for 4-5 inches?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> How well does that work out? I've always wondered if there was more than a foot height difference between me and a girl (anyone under 5'3) that things would get .....awkward. :um
> 
> According to the poll I should be aiming for 5'10 to 5'11. Any particular reason why the majority voted for 4-5 inches?


Where's the Shaq pic?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Missionary position would be odd to say the least with that height difference. Wouldn't the guy's nipples be at the same level as the woman's head.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I voted around 4-5 at least even though 6+ doesn't bother me either cause I love tall guys. I'm a tall girl (5'8") so yeah.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Missionary position would be odd to say the least with that height difference. Wouldn't the guy's nipples be at the same level as the woman's head.


I think about this a lot. It could be an issue if I ever get a gf. So long as the height difference is under 10 inches, we should be okay.... right?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> I think about this a lot. It could be an issue if I ever get a gf. So long as the height difference is under 10 inches, we should be okay.... right?


I think so. I don't recall having any problems but I'm not sure how tall was the tallest guy. Maybe 6'0.... and I'm 5'3. I get annoyed with kissing while standing though at that height. So I prefer guys around 5'7-5'10.


----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

I think one or two inches taller is perfect even though height would never be a dealbreaker for me. I only realised near the end of a relationship that my ex was constantly bending down when we were kissing I felt kind of bad because I never knew, I only realised when he was just standing normally and I had to go on my tippy toes to kiss him lol.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I think 2-6" taller than me is ideal. It's nice to make eye contact and talk without having to use a ladder or becoming the hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I would prefer the same height. 1 or 2 inches shorter or taller doesn't really bother me either.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I think 2"-7" taller would be ideal, but I'm not picky. I wouldn't turn someone down if they were the same height or 1-2 inches shorter. I've been attracted to a couple of men who were my height (I'm 5'4") I'd also date a tall guy, but I imagine it would be awkward if there's too much of a height difference. Shaq's wife looks like a dwarf next to him.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

arnie said:


> How well does that work out? I've always wondered if there was more than a foot height difference between me and a girl (anyone under 5'3) that things would get .....awkward. :um
> 
> According to the poll I should be aiming for 5'10 to 5'11. Any particular reason why the plurality voted for 4-5 inches?


It's not too bad. We've had a few awkward moments 

I like it though. It makes me feel safe for some reason


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Frustration...rising...


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

arnie said:


> and to the "taller the better" crowd.
> 
> There has to be a limit!
> 
> ...


Holy jesus!!!! That's a real picture???? :afr


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I kind of like the awkward height differences for some reason. I voted 8+ (6-8+ is more like it). I'm 5' or 5'1.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

well im 5'9 so thts pretty tall for a girl i guess so i wud say at least 4-5 inches up for me


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I honestly don't care, I would date a girl taller than me if I could.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

While I _like_ 4-5, it really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Same height/shorter but to what point I don't know.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't care, but others do. I wouldn't ask out anyone more than several inches taller than me, but thats out of their opinions, I could still like them.


----------



## WildRose (Jul 6, 2012)

Around the same height, maybe up to 4 inches taller. I don't like looking up.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I just had the tallest (6'2) girl on okcupid message me. 

I don't know about this. :um


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Where's the Shaq pic?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


>


I'd bet he'd prefer it that way! :lol


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Well I'm 5'5 or 5'5 1/2 depending on whos doing the measuring. I like a guy to be a little taller then me. 2 guys that I like and 1 I went on a date with were between 6'1 and 6'2. So those are good heights.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

yes its real


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

I like tall guys. The taller the better!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

12 inches.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably a little taller or same height, doesn't really matter much to me.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

arnie said:


>


MY GOD.

When did Shaq let himself go?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

same height

i wouldnt mind a few difference in inches though

a girl who is a complete foot above me is a turn of...and same as a foot below me...


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

The golden mean or Bermuda triangle; whichever appeals most at the time- and it's a deal breaker! 

I've noticed I start to feel ill when people presuppose prerequisite dimensions before essence(as if truth or being were to be found in it's frame) even in answers to questions like this. I would feel more comfortable with people who had nothing to say. I distrust everyone who has something to say. How many people have so much to say! I respect anyone threatened by even a single experience they once felt irreducible to dimensions and find strength to look down on them from their own heights.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I know a guy who is 7'4" his wife is 4'7".


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

4.8cm, no more, no less


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> I know a guy who is 7'4" his wife is 4'7".


That's what we call a spinner. :boogie


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I want a woman I can climb like a tree. Is that a fetish?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Here comes the midget... Im 5"1', and at least the guy should be 1m7 = ?"?'


----------

